# What is the best interior plastic dressing



## Negaultra7

Hi Guys 

Time to pick your knowledge again!

Im looking for a good interior black plastic dressing, one that will leave like a satin finish, 
Im using Auto Finesse Spritz at the moment and im not impressed with it

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Andyblue

ODK Cabin is very nice and works very well.

I've got DetailedOnline's interior dressing and this is very nice and doesn't leave any smears on smooth plastic.

Have used AG interior cleaner and that's nice - I found it easier to spray this onto the cloth and then apply ...


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

odk cabin


----------



## chongo

OvEr_KiLL said:


> odk cabin


This:thumb:


----------



## vwbloke

I love Chemical Guys VRP, very OEM looking and lasts ages


----------



## AudiPhil

M&K Treat or DetailedOnline's Natural Interior Dressing are my personal favourites.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Poor boys natural look dressing is my favorite, worth a try IMO.


----------



## \Rian

Negaultra7 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Time to pick your knowledge again!
> 
> Im looking for a good interior black plastic dressing, one that will leave like a satin finish,
> Im using Auto Finesse Spritz at the moment and im not impressed with it
> 
> Cheers
> Neil


I wouldent consider Auto Finesse Spritz a dressing its more of an interior QD.

I've had good results with gtechniq T1 on interior plastics on a twice a year type bais car pro PERLis also a good dressing.

I use either maybe twice 3 times a year and use Spritz for the weekly wipe down


----------



## tosh

My vote would be for these two

- Sonax Xtreme ****pit (not the standard one)
Leaves a very slight sheen, darkens the plastic, looks protected. Since it's not 100% matt, you can tell when it's worn off/evaporated but lasts a while. Is a liquid spray; apply onto a MF pad and wipe on. Is a cleaner as well as a protectant.

- Koch Chemie Top Star
Makes all interior plastic better than new - makes things dark and matt - it doesn't leave a sheen per se, but it looks like you've stepped into a new car. Is a cream, apply with a MF pad. Love this stuff.

Poorboys is an old favourite; Meguiars Ultimate Interior detailer is a bit too shiny for me, but lasts a very very long time (2-3 months). Another old favourite is Einszett ****pit Premium - looks completely matt and OEM (but not what you're looking for). CarPro PERL was a dust magnet for me, no idea why.

For maintenance, I use Meguiars Quik Interior Detailer or Sonax Matt Effect (not xtreme) on everything except pedals and steering wheel - plastic, leather, rubber.


----------



## A&J

Lately I just do a ONR wipedown and use 303 aerospace protectant which leaves an antistatic OEM finish with tons of UV protection.


----------



## Alex1984

Soul boy 68 said:


> Poor boys natural look dressing is my favorite, worth a try IMO.


Second this...all time best in my opinion.

i have ODK Cabin and i know it has a huge fan base on here but for me it doesn't even come close to the poorboys.


----------



## garage_dweller

Another vote for Sonax Xtreme ****pit cleaner matt. Carparts4less sent me this by mistake, instead of BSD. They said just keep it and sent me the BSD too.

It's really nice stuff, and leaves a great finish with a lovely fresh smell.

I use ODK cabin in another car and it's nice too. Also Adams interior derailer is nice.

Of the 3 sonax is my favourite though.


----------



## Slick 77

Alex1984 said:


> Second this...all time best in my opinion.
> 
> i have ODK Cabin and i know it has a huge fan base on here but for me it doesn't even come close to the poorboys.


third that, its great and I just used the poorboys NLD yesterday. I still have so much left from the bottle I bought following a recommendation on DW 10 years ago!


----------



## Steampunk

If you want a subtle, dry to the touch satin finish, for me the hidden gem in this arena is Carlack Plastic Care: https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/carlack-68-plastic-care .

I like PERL (5:1) for interiors, as well, if you want a slightly darker, more semi-gloss finish.

Hope this helps...

- Steampunk


----------



## Negaultra7

tosh said:


> My vote would be for these two
> 
> - Sonax Xtreme ****pit (not the standard one)
> Leaves a very slight sheen, darkens the plastic, looks protected. Since it's not 100% matt, you can tell when it's worn off/evaporated but lasts a while. Is a liquid spray; apply onto a MF pad and wipe on. Is a cleaner as well as a protectant.
> 
> - Koch Chemie Top Star
> Makes all interior plastic better than new - makes things dark and matt - it doesn't leave a sheen per se, but it looks like you've stepped into a new car. Is a cream, apply with a MF pad. Love this stuff.
> 
> Poorboys is an old favourite; Meguiars Ultimate Interior detailer is a bit too shiny for me, but lasts a very very long time (2-3 months). Another old favourite is Einszett ****pit Premium - looks completely matt and OEM (but not what you're looking for). CarPro PERL was a dust magnet for me, no idea why.
> 
> For maintenance, I use Meguiars Quik Interior Detailer or Sonax Matt Effect (not xtreme) on everything except pedals and steering wheel - plastic, leather, rubber.


Thanks for the in depth reply, ive just ordered some Koch Chemie Top Star Interior Plastic Trim Semi-matt 1l, looking forward to seeing the results
Cheers once again


----------



## Sicskate

I've been using af dressle for a few years, but I've recently discovered Aerospace 303, it's truly exceptional!

Have a search on YouTube 

Also you can get a small bottle from Amazon for about £4.

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Alex1984 said:


> Second this...all time best in my opinion.
> 
> i have ODK Cabin and i know it has a huge fan base on here but for me it doesn't even come close to the poorboys.


Been using Poorboys from the very beginning and I see no good reason to change IMO but each to their own as they say.


----------



## Negaultra7

Negaultra7 said:


> Thanks for the in depth reply, ive just ordered some Koch Chemie Top Star Interior Plastic Trim Semi-matt 1l, looking forward to seeing the results
> Cheers once again


Well today the Koch Chemie Top Star arrived and after using it on both my cars all i can say is wow the results a really good, easy to use and the results are great


----------



## tosh

Negaultra7 said:


> Well today the Koch Chemie Top Star arrived and after using it on both my cars all i can say is wow the results a really good, easy to use and the results are great


I use these to apply

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?553771450&0&cc5_134

They are very thin, with a pocket, gets into the gap between the windscreen and dash very well. Flip it over and buff away. Throw it in the washing machine or 1 min with some fairy liquid in the sink. Wouldn't use them on paint, but trim and leather they are perfect.


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Does no one like Gtehniq C6 Matt dash ?I think its great (but hav'nt used many others), nice and dry unlike Perl, Talos etc. Another one from a while ago was amourall, best slightly diluted and as mentioed 303 isnt bad. I don't like shiny/'greasy' silicones etc 'cause of reflections on the screen


----------



## beatty599

I love Mynt Automotive No.5


----------



## tosh

SadlyDistracted said:


> Does no one like Gtehniq C6 Matt dash ?I think its great (but hav'nt used many others), nice and dry unlike Perl, Talos etc. Another one from a while ago was amourall, best slightly diluted and as mentioed 303 isnt bad. I don't like shiny/'greasy' silicones etc 'cause of reflections on the screen


Yes, have it, used it. It doesn't do anything as far as I can see. The protection may be there, but it literally looks like nothing. Literally cannot tell where you've applied it (VW dash). Personally I want the lightest hint of darkening effect, but not shiny.

I actually find 303 quite glare inducing, but that was on a mini, and they were a pain with the upright windscreen.

I find interior dressings like tyre dressing, everyone wants their certain look. But the plastics all act differently/absorb differently.


----------



## andy__d

SadlyDistracted said:


> Does no one like Gtehniq C6 Matt dash ?I think its great (but hav'nt used many others), nice and dry unlike Perl, Talos etc. Another one from a while ago was amourall, best slightly diluted and as mentioed 303 isnt bad. I don't like shiny/'greasy' silicones etc 'cause of reflections on the screen


I use it , i find it goes on ok , you Do have to remember where you applied it as i really cant tell much of a colour change, Thankfully, and the Lack of shine is a Huge Plus point but i Still get reflections in the windscreen from the dashboard when the sun hits is at just the Wrong angle.

really not what the OP is looking for in a dressing i suspect.


----------



## swissrob

Alex1984 said:


> Second this...all time best in my opinion.
> 
> i have ODK Cabin and i know it has a huge fan base on here but for me it doesn't even come close to the poorboys.


3rd vote, though I noticed my dash appears to be made of 2 different plastics as after application the glove box lid remained shiny.


----------



## PWOOD

Probably not a dressing as such but Koche Chemie ****pit spray is really good if you want the original look. Dries without streaks or leaving any kind of shine or sticky texture behind. Smell is pleasant and subtle also:thumb: cheap as chips which is always nice.


----------



## Coupe25

APC. Dressings make the trim greasy so they gather dust much easier than just cleaning with APC


----------



## Geowebbie

Good old APC, not a dust magnet and leaves an OEM look to the dash. I use nothing else.......


----------



## Scottland

Another Poorboys Natural look fan here, been using it for years - have tried some others and always go back to this.


----------



## Itstony

Big mistake asking "Whats the best", you just get loads of "I use". 
We can't afford to buy them all and decide, more like try a few when the one bought runs out, or binned if nasty.
Gtechniq are good. L1 LG & AB good protection with UV protection seats and dash. Most unwanted damage is UV. Can't fault this.
I plan to buy KC Top Star with my next order to try also as I am yet to find a duff KC product. My collection is gradually growing fast in KC.
If you do find "The Best", let me know too:thumb:


----------



## westerman

ODK Cabin is awesome.

Harry


----------



## sevenfourate

Sicskate said:


> I've been using af dressle for a few years, but I've recently discovered Aerospace 303, it's truly exceptional!
> 
> Have a search on YouTube
> 
> Also you can get a small bottle from Amazon for about £4.
> 
> Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


Ordered ! Thanks 

Great way to trial something new.....


----------



## Justbaldchris

I am a fan of odk cabin - good finish and leaves a lovely smell afterwards and Autobrites Pink Sheen - similar finish without the smell


----------



## JJPTT

Detailed Online Natural Dressing. Looks great, smells great (pink one) and lasts for ages, also very cost effective.


----------



## Super G

Like the smell of auto bright pink sheen, this works well on textured plastic but can be a bit streaky on the high gloss stuff. 

Just had detailed online stuff delivered looking forward to test this. Italian leather scent smells good. 

Anyone used normal dash products on open pore wood which is becoming more common on cars.


----------



## Zebra

A&J said:


> Lately I just do a ONR wipedown and use 303 aerospace protectant which leaves an antistatic OEM finish with tons of UV protection.


+1 for 303 Aerospace Protectant due to its anti UV properties.

Also Chemical Guys Inner Clean for its OEM look and anti UV properties too.


----------



## Citromark

My favourites are Finishkare fk108as and Sonax Matt interior dressing , the Finishkare has anti static properties and helps repel dust/fluff .

Mark


----------



## pt1

I use diluted perl 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilkoj66

Soul boy 68 said:


> Poor boys natural look dressing is my favorite, worth a try IMO.


Mine too.


----------

